# Honest opinion?



## finaltouch0 (Jul 14, 2011)

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...lt+pressure+washer&storeId=10051#.UM6OROTBHyI

Have to buy a new pressure washer for spring. Don't want to break the bank but need something with some [email protected]


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

finaltouch0 said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...lt+pressure+washer&storeId=10051#.UM6OROTBHyI
> 
> Have to buy a new pressure washer for spring. Don't want to break the bank but need something with some [email protected]


From what I hear the pump on those are not the best. I would look at what they have in the rental department and scoop one of those up.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

What are you going to be using it for? Just cleaning prior to paint?


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Love that engine they last forever, not sure about the pump, I would say not a bad deal. I used to get similar machines on CL for about 500 used


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

4 gpm will pull a nice mix with a chem injector....

Price is nice, and it's new...should be a horse?

If you are going to use it for 40hrs a week I would go with general ts2021 pump and honda 18hp engine. Put nothing but oil in mine had it for 2-3 years.
It is a pressure-pro skid I purchased from a local shop for 3995.00, you should be able to find one for about a grand cheaper on the net. I shop at my local suppliers as I do not turn wrenches nor do I ever want to learn to.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

If you are forking over a grand plus tax go to www.pressuretek.com get the 4gpm belt drive he has for about $1400 and no tax, as a painter that would probably be the last pressure washer you ever buy


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

I would not be to concerned with the brand name as nobody builds a pressure washer they are all assembled from various parts and painted different colors with different labels. My opinion is any HOnda engine except the ones with a plastic fuel tank are good. Any Giant or General pump will serve you well, my preference is the AR pumps however DO NOT PURCHASE AN AR RS PUMP or a Cat Pump. The AR RS is a piece of junk and the Cat parts are more expensive than any other


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

*Power Washers*

The Honda engine is key. It will last forever. 

Where that one will have troubles is with the pump. That pump will not put out 4200psi. In fact if it doesnt start out at 3k... it will be down to there after a few uses.

That being said $999 isnt a bad price for what that will do. Its not the biggest but it'll do some good work.

Try to look for Cat, General, or AR pumps for a solid pump that you can always rebuild and will return to brand new performance. Its hard to find your rebuild kit for a reasonable cost if its not a name brand pump

Pressure Washer Pump Review


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

One more time WWW.PRESSURETEK.COM get a real machine 400 dollars more. The problem with the box store machines is the unloader doesn't bypass water. Professional units keep fresh water flowing through the pump when not pulling the trigger, and the pumps on belt drive machines spin half as fast - lasts longer.


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

RaleighPainter said:


> One more time WWW.PRESSURETEK.COM get a real machine 400 dollars more. The problem with the box store machines is the unloader doesn't bypass water. Professional units keep fresh water flowing through the pump when not pulling the trigger, and the pumps on belt drive machines spin half as fast - lasts longer.


Yea I agree. Nothing like paying 2/3 of the price to get half the effectiveness. If you got it spend it and never buy another one.


----------



## 1camper (Feb 17, 2013)

The problem with pressure washers is they are designed to get the max psi out of the engine and pump. If you are prepping to paint, you will seldom need 3000 psi. However, it is hard to find a combination of high gpm with pressures less than 3000 psi. Pressure cleaning is best done with lots of water and a flow sensing unloader, imho. Stay away from big box stores and just shop specifications. Also, there is nothing wrong with a Briggs v twin.


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

1camper said:


> The problem with pressure washers is they are designed to get the max psi out of the engine and pump. If you are prepping to paint, you will seldom need 3000 psi. However, it is hard to find a combination of high gpm with pressures less than 3000 psi. Pressure cleaning is best done with lots of water and a flow sensing unloader, imho. Stay away from big box stores and just shop specifications. Also, there is nothing wrong with a Briggs v twin.


With the right unloader the gpm can be slightly adjusted with a larger tip orifice. General Pumps makes quite the selection. With a pressure sensitive unloader going to a different orifice size can trigger the bypass and the washer wont spray at all. Make sure you're checking the specs of the manufacturer to find out at what pressures or flows the unloader will trigger and bypass.

Not sure I agree about the Briggs. I don't believe they have a low oil shutdown safety switch. Honda's do. Plus I cannot recall a Honda engine that has crapped out on me.


----------



## 1camper (Feb 17, 2013)

GrantsPainting said:


> With the right unloader the gpm can be slightly adjusted with a larger tip orifice. General Pumps makes quite the selection. With a pressure sensitive unloader going to a different orifice size can trigger the bypass and the washer wont spray at all. Make sure you're checking the specs of the manufacturer to find out at what pressures or flows the unloader will trigger and bypass.
> 
> Not sure I agree about the Briggs. I don't believe they have a low oil shutdown safety switch. Honda's do. Plus I cannot recall a Honda engine that has crapped out on me.


 Going to too small tip size can force bypass...you can always go big. 

Briggs has low oil shutdown: https://m.northerntool.com/northerntool/product/detail.do?itemId=6007
If you need that kind of thing.. I have to disconnect the oil shutdown on my Honda if the thing isn't perfectly level...drives me nuts. In fairness, I've never tried their v twin, but their single cylinders suck...and I can remember the carbs and the valves giving me constant trouble. I've had excellent service from my briggs 16 and 18's, I see no reason to take a chance on a Honda twin but I know people who love them. Hey, I got a 1987 Goldwing I love, lol .


----------



## BhamPainter (Mar 6, 2013)

Here's my two cents . . .

I bought a Rigid 3300 psi last summer at Home Depot. It had a Subaru chaindrive engine, which wasn't optimal, but I chose it over the DeWalt you're looking at because it had a CAT pump. I got about five uses out of it before it crapped out. I wish I had waited a little longer and just bought a used unit from my local hardware store for a couple hundred less.

On a side not, make sure you get the protection plan if you do go the HD route. I was told I didn't need to purchase a warranty because the manufacturer had a warranty that would take care of me. Not so.


----------



## Nardin (Oct 28, 2012)

You can buy a cart for around $100 - http://goo.gl/kKCZh
You can buy a 13hp engine for $299 - http://goo.gl/IpOGL - $349 less 20%
You can buy a General Pump for $279 - http://goo.gl/8DA34 (when you buy the pump ask CS what you will need to hook it up to your engine (o rings, bolts, plugs, etc)

Want to change the pressure at the tip, change the nozzle. They are cheap and you can go on youtube and see some examples of high flow and low pressure.


----------

